# End of Summer Art Exchange! [GETCHO GIFTS HERE]



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2017)

Ready for all the cicadas to die? Can't wait for pumpkin spice season? Just like secret santas?
Well, this is the art exchange for you!

I haven't seen many secret santa art exchanges this year, so I've decided to make one! This will be your average art exchange; you get paired up with a random user who won't know you're drawing for them! This will be for Mayors and/or OCs!

**I am currently looking for TWO users to help me keep this organized! If you're interested, please check out the form at the bottom of this post and private message it to me!

*SIGNUPS OPEN* - August 1st
*SIGNUPS CLOSE* - August 13th
*HAVE ART FINISHED BY* - August 31st (please let me know if you will be late)
Art will be handed out September 1st - September 5th




Spoiler: gifts!!!!



**If you don't see your name, it means that either your santa is running a little late or you're running late!!
You'll get art either way, so don't worry!!



Spoiler: amye.miller














Spoiler: Kautayla













Spoiler: Abbaba













Spoiler: Pearls













Spoiler: MayorMae













Spoiler: Jadeth













Spoiler: cherriielle













Spoiler: Tee-Tee













Spoiler: Issi













Spoiler: vals~













Spoiler: ponyotheorange













Spoiler: Kanaa

















Spoiler: Believe_in_kittens









 (they have a non-watermarked one, as well, if you want it)





Spoiler: tifachu













Spoiler: himeki













Spoiler: Jintii













Spoiler: apharel













Spoiler: lunatepic













Spoiler: Luxanna













Spoiler: allainah













Spoiler: Zeppeli








AHHHH I LOVE IT





Spoiler: riummi













Spoiler: milk.desu













Spoiler: ~Unicorns~













Spoiler: Moondyle













Spoiler: Bunnilla













Spoiler: chessie16













Spoiler: Hatori


----------



## Balverine (Jul 31, 2017)

Bumpo to see if anyone is interested lol


----------



## himeki (Jul 31, 2017)

ooh, id love to participate!! i havent joined one of thse in a long time haha


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 31, 2017)

This seems pretty fun :3 Might join


----------



## Kautalya (Jul 31, 2017)

Id love to join! seems cool~


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jul 31, 2017)

i might join!


----------



## Milleram (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd be interested in joining!


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 31, 2017)

ooo this sounds cute i might wanna do it maybe help organize ?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 1, 2017)

Sweet, I'm glad some people are interested lol
I'll open signups first thing tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 1, 2017)

Signups are now open! Link to the form is in the first post! c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2017)

entered c:


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

just signed up!! 






thanks for doing this!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 1, 2017)

For the OC/Character reference, should I put a pic or something?


----------



## Tee-Tee (Aug 1, 2017)

This seems like fun, haven't done some thing like this before.
Entered! ^u^


----------



## Balverine (Aug 1, 2017)

Issi said:


> For the OC/Character reference, should I put a pic or something?



Yes! If you have a toyhou.se or something similar, use that, otherwise, just provide pics


----------



## Luxanna (Aug 1, 2017)

* Question * 
When checking, Tradational/digital and or fullbody/bust, can you check both. Sometimes I don't do fullbodies and or will do traditional art depending how I feel which version will look better depending on how my mood is.


----------



## Kautalya (Aug 1, 2017)

Entered c;;


----------



## vals ~ (Aug 1, 2017)

this is so cool! entered ~


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks interesting. Is traditional art allowed?

Edit: nvm. Nobody wants to see my art


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 1, 2017)

entered !


----------



## Abbaba (Aug 1, 2017)

YES. FINALLY. DEFINITELY ENTERING


----------



## starry-syzygy (Aug 1, 2017)

Joining! ^_^


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 1, 2017)

entered as well


----------



## Milleram (Aug 1, 2017)

Just submitted my form! c:


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2017)

sadly I have no talent in the art category :") bump for this cute as heck thread though !!


----------



## Jadeth (Aug 1, 2017)

I've entered! I've no talent doing digital art, but traditional I'd like to think I'm decent at. uwu


----------



## Balverine (Aug 1, 2017)

Luxanna said:


> * Question *
> When checking, Tradational/digital and or fullbody/bust, can you check both. Sometimes I don't do fullbodies and or will do traditional art depending how I feel which version will look better depending on how my mood is.



You can check both! I left it like that so you can kinda decide when you get your match lol

ALSO I WANT TO SEE EVERYONE'S ART GETCHO BUTTS IN HERE AND ENTER IDC IF YOU DRAW BLOBS


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 1, 2017)

Availability:1:00pm-2am mon-sat
Timezone:EDT
What are you interested in helping with? (handing out art, answering questions, etc): being a elf I usually do headshots with ocs but can do full body with mayors 
Why should I choose you?: I can offer a more abstract style that doesn't look like a 3year old drew it or a cartoony one plus who doesn't want some practice οωο


----------



## Milleram (Aug 1, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> You can check both! I left it like that so you can kinda decide when you get your match lol
> 
> ALSO I WANT TO SEE EVERYONE'S ART GETCHO BUTTS IN HERE AND ENTER IDC IF YOU DRAW BLOBS



Ack! I didn't realize you could select both for those categories!! Is there any way I can go back and change my form, or should I just submit a new one?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 1, 2017)

amye.miller said:


> Ack! I didn't realize you could select both for those categories!! Is there any way I can go back and change my form, or should I just submit a new one?



It's alright! I'll make note of it, so just do whichever you feel most comfortable w at the time lol


----------



## Milleram (Aug 2, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> It's alright! I'll make note of it, so just do whichever you feel most comfortable w at the time lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Great, thank you! c:


----------



## Balverine (Aug 2, 2017)

Remember, if you have any time to spare, even if you're not an 'amazing artist', signup! It's open for everyone c:


----------



## wow-egg (Aug 2, 2017)

entered~!! ^^ This is a really fun idea, im excited! c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 2, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Remember, if you have any time to spare, even if you're not an 'amazing artist', signup! It's open for everyone c:



Is it okay if I link to my ToyHouse even though it isn't really set up with characters yet?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 2, 2017)

Issi said:


> Is it okay if I link to my ToyHouse even though it isn't really set up with characters yet?



Go for it!
You can link to whatever you like, as long as it shows what character(s) you want drawn!


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 3, 2017)

this sounds super fun!! entered~ :,,D


----------



## Balverine (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm so glad that so many people are signing up to this ; 3;
I was afraid that no one would be interested, or I'd get, like, two participants lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 4, 2017)

le bump


----------



## cas cas (Aug 4, 2017)

Can i enter?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 4, 2017)

cas cas said:


> Can i enter?



Of course! Signups are open to everyone until the 13th c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 5, 2017)

Did my entry work?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2017)

Issi said:


> Did my entry work?



Yep!
You're link works, as well lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 5, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Yep!
> You're link works, as well lol



Oh, thank goodness xD I'm glad!


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 5, 2017)

hi! just wondering when the names are gonna be passed out for who draws who? o u o


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2017)

I guess I should have added that in on the op lol
As long as my work schedule cooperates, I will do it on the 13th of August when the signups close!

If I stop getting signups, I may close them earlier, but we'll just wait and see!


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 6, 2017)

bump


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

One week until signups close c:


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 6, 2017)

I'd love to participate but I won't be here when art should be made ;_;
I'll look forward to doing this another time, maybe for Christmas ♥


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 6, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> I'd love to participate but I won't be here when art should be made ;_;
> I'll look forward to doing this another time, maybe for Christmas ♥



You'll be gone for a month? o:
;-;


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 6, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> You'll be gone for a month? o:
> ;-;



awww will you miss me? 
not exactly a month, but from the 21st to the 31st, and August is going to be pretty busy for me before that ;_;


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 6, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> awww will you miss me?
> not exactly a month, but from the 21st to the 31st, and August is going to be pretty busy for me before that ;_;



Rip ;-;
I thought u were actually gonna be like full on missing lol
TBT JUST ISN'T THE SAME


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 6, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Rip ;-;
> I thought u were actually gonna be like full on missing lol
> TBT JUST ISN'T THE SAME



I'll haunt the forums with the little wifi I get on my vacation 
I APPRECIATE U SWEET BUN


----------



## Balverine (Aug 6, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> I'd love to participate but I won't be here when art should be made ;_;
> I'll look forward to doing this another time, maybe for Christmas ♥



Ah, sorry to hear that ; ^;
If no one else does one around then, I definitely will, because I think they're a lot of fun lol


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 6, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Ah, sorry to hear that ; ^;
> If no one else does one around then, I definitely will, because I think they're a lot of fun lol



I would love that


----------



## Balverine (Aug 7, 2017)

Bump c:


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Aug 7, 2017)

Availability: Pretty much whenever pm me
Timezone: US Central Time zone
What are you interested in helping with? (handing out art, answering questions, etc): Doing the art swap with someone!
Why should I choose you?: I do traditional stuff rn because my tablet is open. Because drawing acnl stuff is fun! I'm not amazing but you can tell I drew a person not a duck lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have some questions.
When do we need to be here to do the thing?
Can you explain how this works a little more I've never done it before.
You can pm.me if you don't want to junk up the form.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 7, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> I have some questions.
> When do we need to be here to do the thing?
> Can you explain how this works a little more I've never done it before.
> You can pm.me if you don't want to junk up the form.



First, please fill out this form to be entered c:

So, whenever the signups end (which will most likely be August 13th, this Sunday) I will throw all the names into a random generator to get everyone's match
You will be sent the information of who you will be drawing for
Then you'll drawn whichever of their characters you'd like, and send me your finished piece

Art will need to be done by the 31st of August
Then the 1st-5th of September, I and Kanaa will work on sending everyone their art! If you want to, you can reveal yourself to your giftee after it's over, or you can let them try and figure it out for themselves c:


----------



## apharel (Aug 8, 2017)

Entered! 

Stopped procrastinating on my toyhouse for this haha.. D;


----------



## Balverine (Aug 8, 2017)

Evening bump c:


----------



## Hatori (Aug 8, 2017)

I haven't done one of these in awhile. Entered!


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Aug 9, 2017)

I thought I filled out the form at the top?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 9, 2017)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> I thought I filled out the form at the top?



Yes, which is a link
here's copied directly from the first post lol

>>Fill out this form to be entered<<

the one you filled out was a helper application, not the one to be entered in the exchange c:


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 9, 2017)

Bumpo


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 9, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 9, 2017)

Issi said:


> Bump



?? U have to wait 4 hours and it was up anyways lmao


----------



## Chicha (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello, I have a question! Are chibis allowed as a gift? Just asking out of curiosity. ;v;


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 9, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Hello, I have a question! Are chibis allowed as a gift? Just asking out of curiosity. ;v;



yup!! All forms of art are okay (i.e. pixels, full/half bodies, busts, and chibis just to name a few)


----------



## Balverine (Aug 10, 2017)

Signups close 12 noon on Sunday!! (that's GMT -5/Bell tree time)


----------



## Balverine (Aug 11, 2017)

This ends in two days! c:


----------



## Jadeth (Aug 11, 2017)

LOL Idk if I should've messaged a helper about this but I have a new thing that I use for my references, should I refill the form or can I just send a helper the link? (sorry for being an airhead woops)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 12, 2017)

I am so excitteeeddddd!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 12, 2017)

Never mind I'm not doing it.....no talent whatsoever...


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 12, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Wait, I'm confused. How do we receive who we're gonna draw for?





Zeppeli said:


> So, whenever the signups end (August 13th, this Sunday) I will throw all the names into a random generator to get everyone's match
> You will be sent the information of who you will be drawing for
> Then you'll drawn whichever of their characters you'd like, and send me your finished piece
> 
> ...



--



Jadeth said:


> LOL Idk if I should've messaged a helper about this but I have a new thing that I use for my references, should I refill the form or can I just send a helper the link? (sorry for being an airhead woops)



hmm probably PM Zeppeli about the change and we'll make sure the form is changed!


----------



## Pearls (Aug 12, 2017)

Entered! c:


----------



## Balverine (Aug 12, 2017)

Signups end tomorrow around noontime!! And as soon as they're closed (and I have a chance) I'll work on sending out matches!!
this is super exciting > w <


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 12, 2017)

More like start of school art exchange for me 
:'D


----------



## cosmylk (Aug 12, 2017)

Signed up never done one of these


----------



## SaminalCrossing (Aug 13, 2017)

THIS LOOKS FUN WAHHH//// i signed up.. IM SO EXCITED IVE NEVER DONE ONE OF THESE..


----------



## Balverine (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm super excited because so many people are doing it o vo
Signups end in about an hour!!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 13, 2017)

All of the matches have been sent out!!

*When should I have my art finished by?*
As stated in the message I sent you and the OP, please finish your art by or before August 31st!!

*What do I do with my art once I finish it?*
Send it to me or Kanaa c: (if you're drawing for me, send it to Kanaa and if you're drawing for Kanaa, send it to me!!)

*I don't like my match!*
Sorry, but the results were totally randomized! Please put some effort into your drawing either way!

*How did you choose the matches?*
I used this name randomizer tool!!

*I have another question!*
Ask away!! that's what we're here for c:


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 13, 2017)

The ref image in my match isn't working D:


----------



## Balverine (Aug 13, 2017)

Issi said:


> The ref image in my match isn't working D:



I contacted them! I'll send you the working link once they send it to me!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 13, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> I contacted them! I'll send you the working link once they send it to me!



Thanks :3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2017)

Ahh darn missed this, if anyone isn't able to do their part let me know and I'll help!


----------



## cosmylk (Aug 15, 2017)

if we have any questions about our matches reference, do we send them to you and you ask them or?
how does this work D:


----------



## Chicha (Aug 15, 2017)

Kanaa said:


> yup!! All forms of art are okay (i.e. pixels, full/half bodies, busts, and chibis just to name a few)



Aww dang, I forgot to check here. Ah well! Good luck on the event tho! Hoping it's a success for you all! <3


----------



## Balverine (Aug 15, 2017)

milk.desu said:


> if we have any questions about our matches reference, do we send them to you and you ask them or?
> how does this work D:



hmmmm send it to me and I can ask them lol

ALSO sorry to everyone who missed this!
I plan on doing more!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 15, 2017)

Pwease, just a tiny little small hint about who I got as secret santa (or mrs claus)?

Okay, I'll stop xD


----------



## Balverine (Aug 16, 2017)

Remember, have your art done by August 31st > w <
Let me know if you;ll be late for some reason!!


----------



## himeki (Aug 16, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> Remember, have your art done by August 31st > w <
> Let me know if you;ll be late for some reason!!



Might be late in sending it out since I'm away from home until the 1st, but I'll do my best to send it out before I leave!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 16, 2017)

himeki said:


> Might be late in sending it out since I'm away from home until the 1st, but I'll do my best to send it out before I leave!!



No problem!!
As long as you guys let me know, it's totally fine


----------



## Luxanna (Aug 19, 2017)

Just a friendly blooop reminder to people ;-;


----------



## Balverine (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes, thanks, I've been so busy at work lol

Please have your work done by August 31st!!! And if you'll be late, please let me or Kanaa know!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 21, 2017)

Still needing art from 21 people!
Two have already informed me that they would be late, but please make sure you submit your art by the deadline unless otherwise stated!!

Thanks c:


----------



## Balverine (Aug 22, 2017)

Still expecting art from several people!
Please have your work done soon, or notify me if you'll be late!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 25, 2017)

I've now got a good portion of the art turned in!
Thanks for participating, guys!!!

Everyone else, I know a lot of you are working on your pieces, which is awesome!! But there are others who I'm not sure of their status, so I'm hoping everyone gets done on time!!


----------



## cosmylk (Aug 25, 2017)

slowly working on mine, been dealing with hella art slump
q.q


----------



## Balverine (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm only missing 13 now!
And since p much all of you have let me know that you're working on it, I'm a lot less stressed out now lol

Thanks, guys! I'm so glad that everyone is doing this lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 27, 2017)

I have almost all the art!
You guys are awesome!!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 28, 2017)

Only missing 7 pieces now!!
Keep up the great work guys <3


----------



## Balverine (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello! The 31st is just around the bend!!
Please have your art finished soon~


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

are people gonna be sharing their art here, or will they do it somewhere else? (sorry if irrelevant)


----------



## Balverine (Aug 29, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> are people gonna be sharing their art here, or will they do it somewhere else? (sorry if irrelevant)



You're fine lol

Everyone has sent it to me (well, besides the ones I'm missing : P ) and I think I'll post them all in the OP once I have them all, or most of them!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 29, 2017)

Zeppeli said:


> You're fine lol
> 
> Everyone has sent it to me (well, besides the ones I'm missing : P ) and I think I'll post them all in the OP once I have them all, or most of them!!



Cool! Can't wait to see them


----------



## Balverine (Aug 30, 2017)

Tomorrow is D day : P
I'm only missing a few pieces of art, so please have yours done soon!

Tomorrow I will start posting art in the OP!! If you don't see yours right away, your santa might be running a little late with school and such!
Please be patient c:

Everyone will get art regardless, so no worries!


----------



## Balverine (Aug 31, 2017)

Alright, it's over, kiddies!
I have a couple of late entries that assured me that they'd be done in the next couple of days, but all the others I will start posting after work tonight!!

Thanks for participating, everyone!! > w <

((There is ONE person who I have not been able to contact at all, and has not turned in their art... I'm a little disappointed, but I'll give them a little more time!!))

**EDIT
One more thing!
If you're one of the late people, I'll wait to post your gift until you turn in yours! I just want to keep things fair lol, I do trust that you guys will be submitting, don't worry!!


----------



## glass (Aug 31, 2017)

i would be interested in joining this event ^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -

//oh my mistake please disregard my comment//


----------



## Balverine (Aug 31, 2017)

Gifts have been posted in the OP!!!



Zeppeli said:


> If you're one of the late people, I'll wait to post your gift until you turn in yours! I just want to keep things fair lol, I do trust that you guys will be submitting, don't worry!!


----------



## allainah (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Milleram (Sep 1, 2017)

Can I ask who made my cute little pixel? I'd like to thank them and credit them on Toyhouse. c:


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2017)

omigoshhhh @apharel that's so cute!!! I'm dying ahhh >u< plus it's motivating me to actually update this character shjsjs
OTL shame that the person I drew for hasn't done their art yet/at all, I wanna post it online since it's the best thing I've done in a while but I don't want them to have it unless they've done theirs :///


----------



## Luxanna (Sep 1, 2017)

TFW Your watermark is so invasive :^ )


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 1, 2017)

ahhh the piece that was drawn for me is so adorable, tysm to whoever did it!! ; v ;

(Also I'm assuming the person I drew for hasn't submitted their art just yet? :x)


----------



## Tee-Tee (Sep 1, 2017)

Gosh damn! Thank you who ever did my piece! Thats the type of art I wish I could do ^^'


----------



## Milleram (Sep 1, 2017)

himeki said:


> omigoshhhh @apharel that's so cute!!! I'm dying ahhh >u< plus it's motivating me to actually update this character shjsjs
> OTL shame that the person I drew for hasn't done their art yet/at all, I wanna post it online since it's the best thing I've done in a while but I don't want them to have it unless they've done theirs :///



Same, I'd like to post the one I drew to my DA. XD Hopefully the rest of the participants will have theirs finished soon. c:


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 1, 2017)

All of these are so gorgeous!!! Good thing I dropped outta this, I'm the worst


----------



## dedenne (Sep 1, 2017)

Aaaa so beautiful!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love your art Unicorn <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2017)

Are we doing something like this again? Maybe around Christmas time? I would love to participate!


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 1, 2017)

ahhhh finished my art huhu sorry to my art recipient ; v;
I finished it in 5-6hours sorry if its not the best quality ; qqqq;


----------



## Zerous (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks so much to the person who did mine 
It's so cute!

I'm sorry to the person who got mine, it looks so bad compared to everyone else's. ;-;


----------



## Luxanna (Sep 1, 2017)

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Thanks so much to the person who did mine
> It's so cute!
> 
> I'm sorry to the person who got mine, it looks so bad compared to everyone else's. ;-;



I finally found you LOL, ok girl i'ma pm you the unwatered mark version


----------



## Pearls (Sep 1, 2017)

aaa who drew mine? i love it, thank you!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks to whoever did mine! It's adorable!


----------



## Kautalya (Sep 1, 2017)

whoever drew mines bruh i feel b l e s s e d ty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apharel (Sep 1, 2017)

Ahhh tysm! ;__; S-she's beautiful..! i hope we do another art exchange soon! :3



himeki said:


> omigoshhhh @apharel that's so cute!!! I'm dying ahhh >u< plus it's motivating me to actually update this character shjsjs
> OTL shame that the person I drew for hasn't done their art yet/at all, I wanna post it online since it's the best thing I've done in a while but I don't want them to have it unless they've done theirs :///



I'm glad you liked it! xD I tried to find someone with the least amount of art to draw hehe.


----------



## Abbaba (Sep 1, 2017)

Aww thanks to whoever drew mine! ^^ such an adorable baby omg


----------



## Balverine (Sep 1, 2017)

art for riummi and milk.desu has been posted in the OP!!!
also!! I seem to have made a mistake lol

~Unicorn~ dropped out, but I failed to give their santa their new match! So ~Unicorn~ still ended up getting art! The other person got art, as well, so no one got left out lol

my bad, it was a stressful time lol

**Also art for Moondyle!!!


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 1, 2017)

apharel said:


> Ahhh tysm! ;__; S-she's beautiful..! i hope we do another art exchange soon! :3


Ahh im so glad you like it!! ^^


And thank you Mae, I love mine!! So adorable <3


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 1, 2017)

ahhh who ever drew mine thank-you ; v; ♥♥


----------



## Jint (Sep 2, 2017)

oh my god I just saw mines, thank you Hatori!! Daniel looks so innocent and cute in your chibi style I'm crying T__T <333
​


----------



## vals ~ (Sep 2, 2017)

allainah said:


>



Hahahaha allainah, thank you so much, I really like your gift! I can't totally draw so I appreciate it so much! <3
Thank you ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



allainah said:


>



Thank you so much for your gift! I really like it cause I can't draw at all instead of you! It's really cute, thank you!


----------



## himeki (Sep 2, 2017)

broken threaddd


----------



## riummi (Sep 2, 2017)

MILK ILY  ♥♥ ♥♥ literally screaming bc of how beautiful and adorable it is ;; tysm!!!


----------



## Moondyle (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for whoever did mine :-: it's so beautiful!


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 2, 2017)

riummi said:


> MILK ILY  ♥♥ ♥♥ literally screaming bc of how beautiful and adorable it is ;; tysm!!!


So glad you like it! It was completely experimental sorry ;AAA; 
I wasn't completely sure on the hair colour, I can change it if need be~


----------



## riummi (Sep 2, 2017)

milk.desu said:


> So glad you like it! It was completely experimental sorry ;AAA;
> I wasn't completely sure on the hair colour, I can change it if need be~



it's totally fine! I really love the style :00


----------



## tifachu (Sep 3, 2017)

Omg thank you Jint for the beautiful art!! I'm in love with your style lol <3___<3

i tabbed through everyone's gifts and theyre all so cute and beautiful , so glad this was a thing


----------



## Balverine (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm glad everyone had fun and likes their gifts o vo
I'm literally waiting on one more, so hopefully that gets taken care of lol


----------



## Hatori (Sep 3, 2017)

Jint said:


> oh my god I just saw mines, thank you Hatori!! Daniel looks so innocent and cute in your chibi style I'm crying T__T <333
> ​



Thank you very much, glad you liked it!



Zeppeli said:


> I'm glad everyone had fun and likes their gifts o vo
> I'm literally waiting on one more, so hopefully that gets taken care of lol



hah..//sweats i hope so too, I haven't gotten mine yet;;


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 4, 2017)

Everyone's gifts look amazing so far!



Zeppeli said:


> I'm glad everyone had fun and likes their gifts o vo
> I'm literally waiting on one more, so hopefully that gets taken care of lol





Hatori said:


> hah..//sweats i hope so too, I haven't gotten mine yet;;



Same, also waiting on mine ;w;


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 4, 2017)

Triple same lol


----------



## Balverine (Sep 4, 2017)

Ive gotten replies from everyone's santas, so youll all have art in the next day or so!!!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 4, 2017)

Just a side note!
I'm giving the late santas until tomorrow to finish their art! We're well past deadline and everyone deserves their art lol

but everyone WILL BE getting art!! So don't worry about that!!


----------



## Balverine (Sep 5, 2017)

Art for Bunnilla and chessie16 have been posted!!!!

I'm giving Hatori's santa a couple more hours, and then they'll have art regardless!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 5, 2017)

ahh tysm Zeppeli! I adore your art ;w; I love it ♥


----------



## Kanaa (Sep 5, 2017)

AH thank you to my santa!! i'd be vvv happy to know who it is haha so i can properly thank and credit you! <3


----------



## Balverine (Sep 5, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> ahh tysm Zeppeli! I adore your art ;w; I love it ♥



thank ; 3; glad you like it!!

ALSO I just posted Hatori's art!!!
that should be everyone lmao


----------



## Kazelle (Sep 5, 2017)

lowkey have been stalking everyones gifts and they all look so goooddd oo: gj everyone!


----------



## Hatori (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you so much for the beautiful art, Kana! <33 I love your coloring, it looks amazing! ///


----------



## starry-syzygy (Sep 6, 2017)

Ahhh, thank you Zeppeli! She looks really cute in your style, I love how you drew her!

Thank you so much for hosting this!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2017)

Hopefully I won't miss the next one, great job everyone!!


----------

